# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gewrichtspijnen

## albertus

Ik zit nu al zo lang met gewrichtspijnen en de doktoren praten elkaar tegen en ik betrap ze op de ene na de andere leugen zodat ik er hopeloos van wordt.
Het is me duidelijk geworden dat een mensenleven tegenwoordig niks meer waard is.
Ik vind het droevig dat de wereld geen normen en waarden meer kent .
Degene die het hele verhaal kent zal wel gruwen dat dit in deze tijd nog kan ,maar ik begin te beseffen dat er een medisch experiment op mij heeft plaats gevonden.
Maar bewijs het maar eens.
Het enige wat ik heb is een bewijs van de huisarts dat ik een PKS/FROZEN SCHOLDER of zoiets dergelijks heb.
Frozen sholder is mij bekent maar die afkorting die ervoor staat kent niemand?????????????
Wie kan mij helpen?
Ik ben ten einde raad!
Het enigste wat ik nog kan toevoegen is dat de ellende voor mij begon nadat ik een (griepprik) kreeg van de werkgever (ongeveer 1 jaar geleden).
HELP ME AUB. 

ALBERTUS.

----------


## albertus

Hallo allemaal.

De huisarts heeft zich laten ontvallen dat het een reumatische aandoening is en dat het te maken heeft met de aanhechting van de spieren.
Wie kan mij daar iets over vertellen?
Zo met gemak kan ik maar beter vertellen waar het niet zeer doet,dan ben ik sneller klaar met vertellen ,namelijk mijn tenen kan ik nog gewoon bewegen.

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Albertus
Voor pijnen in spieren en gewrichten kan een zuurarm dieet helpen.
Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumapatiënten mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van mensen met allerhande reumaklachten die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet. Homepage: http://home.scarlet.be/reuma-rhumatisme.htm

Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen, hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Ook voedingssupplementen zoals vitaminen en mineralen kunnen pijnen veroorzaken of de pijn doen verergeren want die zitten ook vol zuren. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de gewrichtsmeer in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 
Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem
Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Albertus,

Frozen shoulder heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met een onderliggend ontstekingsproces. Het kapsel rond het schoudergewricht wordt dikker en trekt samen. Dit laat minder ruimte over voor de bovenarm om te bewegen. De meest voorkomende oorzaken diabetes en artritis, maar ook ongelukken en operaties kunnen een frozen shoulder veroorzaken. Soms is de oorzaak onbekend.

uitgebreide info kun je hier vinden.

De betekenis PKS is mij helaas ook niet duidelijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Albertus,

Kan het zijn dat de afkorting PKS eigenlijk PHS moet zijn??, want PHS heeft met gewrichten te maken en PKS met chromosomen...

*PHS / periarthritis humeroscapularis* 
PHS is eigenlijk een verzamelnaam betreffende aandoeningen rond het schoudergewricht (bovenarm = humerus en schouderblad = scapula). Er zijn dus geen afwijkingen in het schoudergewricht zoals bij arthrose. Er kan sprake zijn van peesontstekingen, slijmbeursontstekingen, spierscheurtjes. oorzaken kunnen dan ook zeer divers zijn. Veelal is sprake van zogenaamde degeneratieve veranderingen. Pijn en bewegingsbeperkingen zijn de meest voorkomende symptomen. Raadpleeg uw fysiotherapeut wat de beste behandeling is voor uw klacht. (De huisarts/specialist kan een lokale injectie geven (pijnstilling/ontstekingremmer) _(Bron; fysiotherapiehoofddorp.nl)_
*Het Pallister-Killiansyndroom (PKS)* is een zeldzame chromosoomafwijking. Toch is deze aandoening, ook wel mozaïektetrasomie 12p genoemd, de meest voorkomende autosomale (autosomale = evenveel bij vrouwen als mannen voorkomende) tetrasomie bij levendgeborenen. Het chromosoomonderzoek in bloed is meestal normaal. De klinische herkenning van het syndroom is belangrijk, omdat gericht chromosoomonderzoek in een ander weefsel dan bloed ingezet moet worden. _(Bron; erfelijkheid.nl)_

Zoals ik dit dus lees dan denk ik dat je PHS hebt bedoelt  :Wink: 
Heb je inmiddels al een duidelijkere en/of definitieve diagnose?
Heel veel sterkte!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## albertus

Hoi luuss.

Volgens mij heb je gelijk.

Heb nu een reumatoloog toegewezen gekregen.
Slik nu arcoxia 90
De reumatoloog begint met een schone lei.
Ze snapte het ook niet dat de andere specialisten zo`n weinig onderzoek deden en deed zelf wel goede onderzoek bij mij.
Ze nam maar liefs 40 minuten de tijd voor mij,dat is nog meer tijd dan alle specialisten samen voor mij namen,dus ik heb een goed gevoel bij haar.
Naar mijn idee luistert ze ook echt en neemt ze mij ook serieus,maar de tijd zal het uitwijzen.

Bedankt in ieder geval,mocht ik meer nieuws hebben dan hoor je wel weer van me.

Groetjes van albertus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Albertus,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat als die andere specialisten tezamen minder tijd nodig hadden dan 1 specialist, je je gaat afvragen of de onderzoeken wel goed zijn gegaan en of ze je serieus hebben genomen... dus dan is het fijn dat je een reumatoloog toegewezen hebt gekregen waarbij je (tot nu toe) het gevoel hebt dat zij de tijd neemt, echt luistert en goede onderzoeken doet! Wanneer heb je je volgende afspraak?
Hopelijk werkt de arcoxia tegen de pijn!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## albertus

Beste luuss.

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik voel me nu wel weer wat beter,ik bedoel hiermee dat het wat dragelijker wordt.
De volgende afspraak bij de reumatoloog heb ik de 25e dus wat dat betreft mag ik niet klagen.
Ik probeer nu mijn hele voedingspatroon in de gaten te houden en drink zoveel mogelijk water.
Ik sta zelf te kijken van mezelf dat ik (na ongeveer een jaar ziekte en een baan die ik zo goed als zeker kwijt ben) nog steeds zoveel vechtlust heb,en dan te bedenken dat ik het al bijna opgegeven had dat ik het jaar 2010 levend mocht ingaan.
Ik hoop dat ik het kan opbrengen om dit jaar door te komen.
Ik weet wel dat ik het heel erg fijn vind dat ik (een luisterend oor) heb gekregen op dit forem en ik ben dankbaar en verbaast dat ik met mijn verhaal nog zoveel reactie`s krijg.

Nogmaals bedankt.
albertus.

----------


## albertus

Beste luuss

De tabletten van de reumatoloog werken uitstekend.
Vandaag ben ik weer bij haar geweest en heb ik nogmaals een spuit gekregen.
Deze spuit voelde heel anders aan dan die spuit van de huisarts die ik een paar dagen geleden heb gekregen .
Die spuit kreeg ik ook op een heel andere plek en kan ik niemand aanraden , wand de bijverschijnselen die ik toen kreeg waren wel heel erg!
Ik kon wel tegen het dak opvliegen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik weet nu wel zeker dat als het enigzins kan ik wel een andere huisarts ga nemen,wand wat ik nu heb lijkt wel op een kwakzalver.
Maar de reumatoloog behandeld mij tenminste als een patient en voordat ze iets doet geeft ze mij een duidelijke uitleg wat ze gaat doen en waarom ze hiervoor kiest.
Ik mag nu 2dagen niks doen,zelfs geen fysio.
De bloedonderzoek gaf alleen maar aan dat het bezinksel te hoog was maar niet zo hoog dat je erg verontrust moest zijn.
De volgende afspraak heb ik pas over 2 maanden bij haar.

Verder wil ik JEANINE bedanken voor de voedingstips die ik van haar gekregen heb.
Die tips hebben me wel aan het denken gezet en daar maak ik dan ook zeker gebruik van.
JEANINE BEDANKT .

PS:Weet iemand ook mij te vertellen wat de gewone waarde is van het bezinksel voordat je kunt spreken over reuma?
Alvast bedankt.

albertus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Beste Albertus,

Fijn om te horen dat je blijft vechten, de medicatie helpt en dat je je wat beter voelt!
Als je je huisarts niet vertrouwd is het beter een andere te nemen, maar dat kan moeilijk worden (patientenstops ed). 
Super dat de reumatloog jou als patient behandeld en duidelijk uitlegt wat ze gaat doen en waarom  :Smile:  Jammer dat het zo lang duurt voordat je weer heen kan...
Ik ben blij voor je dat de voedingstips van Jeanine jou helpen en jij je er beter bij voelt.
Wat betreft de bezinking heb ik een link gevonden http://www.uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraagformulier.php?id=1 maar ik kan daar niet uit opmaken hoeveel het moet zijn om een bepaalde diagnose te krijgen, maar je kan onderin klikken op een link zodat je jou vraag kan stellen.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sefi

*Frozen Shoulder*
Triggerpoints in de vier spieren van de rotatorenmanchet is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van pijn in de schouder. Maar er zijn niet minder dan twintig spieren betrokken bij het bewegen van de schouder en elk ervan staat bloot aan spanningen. Als een schouderspier vanwege triggerpoints niet goed meer functioneert, moeten andere spieren dit compenseren. Vanwege de toegenomen belasting, loopt elke spier op zijn beurt triggerpoints op, tot iedere spier in dat gebied in de problemen is. Dit kan leiden tot steeds minder beweeglijkheid van de arm en eindigen in een 'frozen shoulder'.

http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/shoulder.htm

----------


## albertus

Heeft er ook iemand ervaringen met private scan?
Ze hebben bij mij gevonden wat ik heb,maar hier in Nederland zeggen ze dat het niet zo is!
ik snap er de ballen van,foto's liegen toch niet?
Ik ben wel 2500 euro armer geworden,maar weet nu evenveel.

albertus  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## Sefi

Ben je in België geweest? En is daar duidelijk geworden wat je hebt?
Geen frozen shoulder?

----------


## albertus

In Duitsland feliciteerden ze mij en zeiden ze dat het overduidelijk te zien was.
Ik hoefde niet verder te zoeken,maar ze moesten in Nederland maar eens achter mijn schouderblad kijken.
Ze zeiden niet persoonlijk tegen mij wat het wel was (misschien durfden ze dat niet te zeggen) maar ik ben door de MRI gegaan met contrast vloeistof in mijn lichaam,d.w.z. ze hebben een gedetailleerde scan gemaakt van mijn schouder.
In de samenvatting staat:
subacromiaal impingement,tendiose,gedeeltelijke scheurvorming dwars door de pees,ontsteking van de slijmbeurs onder de schoudertop,kapselontsteking in het gebied van de rotatoreninterval.
De tolk wist ons nog te vertellen dat de aanhechting van de spieren niet in orde was maar dit staat niet in de samenvatting.

----------


## Sefi

Zo te lezen heb je een peesaandoening.
Misschien dat je wat aan deze link hebt:
http://www.werkendlichaam.nl/10080/1...tsyndroom.html
Ik denk dat wat de samenvatting verteld hier wel mee overeen komt.
Herken je jezelf hierin?

Je zou eventueel een chiropractor kunnen consulteren om te vragen of die iets voor je kan betekenen. Maar misschien vanwege die scheurvorming dat hij niks kan doen. Persoonlijk heb ik goede ervaringen met chiropractoren en schouderaandoeningen.
En anders misschien naar een orthopeed?

----------


## albertus

Eindelijk.

Na 16 maanden in de ziektewet te hebben rondgelopen gaan ze nu eindelijk eens een keertje de onderzoeken van Duitsland herhalen.
25 juni gooien ze mij door de MRI en de CT.
Laten ze nu eindelijk eens een keer verstandig worden.
Helaas moet ik wel een paar weken wachten voor ik de uitslag heb (vakantie periode he)
Maar dan kan ik ook hopelijk zeggen,nu is het bekent.
Die smerige prikken over mijn hele lichaam heen is ook niks.
Je durft toch niks meer aan te pakken.
Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd en ik krijg er absoluut geen hoogte meer van wat ik nog kan doen om normaal te leven.
Die ARBO-ARTS kiest duidelijk partij voor de werkgever en hield mij zo lang mogelijk aan het lijntje ,maar nu kan ze er niet meer onderuit komen.

----------


## Christine62

Hoi,

Ik heb ook heel veel problemen met gewrichtsontstekingen, vooral in de schouders en polsen.
Deze ontstekingen komen plots op en zijn onhoudbaar van de pijn.
Vaak beland ik hierdoor op de spoedafdeling waar ik dan pijnstillers en verdoving krijg, vaak via infuus.
Na enkele dagen is dit weer helemaal beter en hoop je dat het niet meer terugkomt, maar..............helaas.
Ik heb nu een voedingssuplement gekregen, Rhumal Complet.
Dat zijn zakjes poeder op te lossen in water of yoghurt.
Als pijnstillers neem ik Mobic of de goedkopere versie Meloxicam, en dit helpt goed bij mij.
Het spijtige is dat dit een verhaal is dat elk jaar erger zal worden vrees ik en het maakt me bang voor de toekomst.
Maar goed, we moeten positief blijven en genieten van elke goeie dag die langs komt. :Smile:

----------


## albertus

Hoi,

Ik weet precies hoe jij je voeld,de prikken /steken komen bij mij op de raarste momenten tevoorschijn.
Maar de meest vervelende momenten heb ik toch wel savonds als ik rustig op de bank zit.
De meeste prikken voel ik in de armen en de naarste prikken onder mijn voeten.
De orthopeet is zich rotgeschrokken bij het zien van de scan en schreef mij arthotec 75 voor,dit middel helpt mij nog wel het beste.
Ik heb wel de pech dat de reumatholoog en de ortopeet niet samen door 1 deur kunnen gaan (2 kapiteins op 1 schip kunnen niet,zei de reumatoloog) en ze sloot haar onderzoek af.
Hopelijk kom ik niet op de spoedafdeling terecht van het ziekenhuis,maar ik maak me ook heel ernstige zorgen,desondanks blijf ik hopen dat het niet erger wordt.
1 ding is zeker,mijn baan ben ik kwijt maar het belangrijkste is dat ik toch nog redelijk door het leven kan gaan.
Op zo'n moment wordt je het wel heel erg duidelijk gemaakt dat het allerbelangrijkste in het leven toch wel een goede gezondheid is.
De glans van het leven was er voor mij allang af,maar nu ben ik bezig om te overleven!
Ik heb wel in de gaten dat ik de moet niet moet verliezen,maar het valt niet mee!
Dit geld ook voor jou christine62!!!!!!!!
Onthou 1 ding,de medische wereld blijft zoeken naar medicijnen en steeds vinden ze weer een medicijn ergens voor uit.
Hopelijk kunnen ze ons ook een keer helpen.
Vandaag of morgen (vroeg of laat) zijn wij aan de beurt om te horen dat er een medicatie is voor dit probleem!!!!!!!
Tegenwoordig kunnen ze siámese tweelingen die vast zitten aan elkaar scheiden en ongeboren kinderen die nog in de baarmoeder zitten opereren.
Ik bedoel maar,ze kunnen steeds meer!
De wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit,blijf daarom moet houden,wandt als je de moet verliest dan heb je bij voorbaat al verloren.
Ik zie het leven dan ook als een wedstrijd,geef nooit op ook al is de tegenstander nog zo sterk!
Vandaag of morgen gebeurd er iets wat je niet voor mogelijk houd en win je de wedstrijd.
[U]STERKTE ERMEE.

----------


## Christine62

Hey Albertus,

Tja, je hebt gelijk, we moeten zeker de moed erin houden, en dat doen we toch wel hoor.
Bedankt in ieder geval voor dit steunend bericht.
En inderdaad, er zal wel eens een verlossende oplossing komen voor ons probleem. Ik hoop alleen dat het zo snel mogelijk is. 
Ik wil weer graag vol enthousiasme in de tuin werken, en ons huis helpen opknappen - ik schilder zo graag muren en deuren, maar dit kan ik helaas niet meer doen want dan heb ik direkt ontstekingen en gezwollen polsen.
Ook ramen wassen wordt een risico, en dan gaan we nog niet spreken van de winter die er weer zal aankomen.
Maar goed, we zullen maar blij zijn met elke mooie dag en met hetgeen we nu nog kunnen.
Vele groetjes, Christine

----------


## Suske'52

@Albertus, ja, je hebt gelijk de wetenschap kan veel en het verbetert altijd , maar mijn ervaring dooreen de jaren is wel ( persoonlijk ) ik heb altijd moeten opkomen voor mijzelf daar men veel op het uiterlijke afgaat en nochtans de scans van rug / voeten / handen zeggen genoeg ; gelukkig was er bij mij een bedrijfarts die verder zag en is de bal aan het rollen gegaan.:) 

@ Christine, al eens bij stil gestaan of gevraagd vr. een scan rug , daar kunnen ook veel problemen in handen /schouders/ pijnen/steken van komen ;heb al die fase's jaren geleden meegemaakt , ik slik al jaren dafalgan codeine /forte/mobic/ibuprofen/espipan s'avonds-spierontspanner ik ben al jaren erkend als pijnpatient :rolleyes:maar verder moet je ,jezelf behelpen .Er is geen pasklare oplossing ,ik heb bij bepaalde instanties aan geklopt voor hulp maar altijd niets, wel dag van morgen als mijn echtgenoot wegvalt . (nochtans is hij hartpatient)dan krijg ik onmiddelijk hulp :confused: 

Men moet verder op wilskracht want met je hoofd te laten komt men niet verder.;)

----------


## albertus

Suske'52,Wat een geluk heb jij dat je zo'n goede bedrijfsarts hebt.
Bij mij is het precies andersom,die is er alleen voor de baas.
Waar ik de afgelopen maanden wel niet achter gekomen ben,het is net een horror serie .
Er komt geen einde aan!
Ik ben van nature iemand die alles uitzoekt en dan kom je dingen te weten die je niet voor mogelijk houdt.
Ik zal ze daarom maar niet vertellen,maar het is niet meer mooi dat dit in deze tijd nog steeds kan.
Het resultaat is dat ik mijn vertrouwen in de mens helemaal kwijt ben en ik kan je verzekeren dat dit enorm zeer doet.
Ik heb altijd gedacht (wie goed doet,goed ontmoet) maar dat is niet zo in mijn vak helaas.
Bij de baas waar ik nog in dienst ben geld alleen de recht van de sterkste.
Daarom probeer ik ook uit alle macht om uit dat vak te komen.
Maar probeer maar eens om uit (een uitkering) te blijven,met zulke lichamelijke beperkingen wordt het wel heel erg moeilijk gemaakt.
Ik weet nog niet wat de toekomst mij gaat brengen,maar ik ben al tevreden als ik een keuze heb en normaal door het leven kan gaan zonder die irriterende prikken te hebben.
Ik ben het zat om al die (witte jassen) te zien,er komt toch niks uit waar ik wat aan heb
en ik begin er maar in te geloven dat het niet beter wordt met mijn gezondheid.
Iedere keer hou ik me zelf voor de gek door mezelf op te peppen en te vertellen dat het ooit weer eens goed komt,maar diep in mijn hart geloof ik er niet meer in.
Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk,maar ik wou dat ik toch maar een keer het einde van die weg zag!
De moet mag ik ook niet verliezen en dat probeer ik dan ook niet!

----------


## Suske'52

@Albertus, ja, nu lijkt het simpel ,maar ik heb ook moeten vr.mezelf opkomen , want de dokter vd.mutualiteit wou zich van mij afmaken , zelfs met een attest van een psyhiater een gerenomeerde en vd.chirurg ,was zijn mening toch dat ik nog kon gaan werken , ik ben letterlijk echt radeloos geweest want hij zag mij aan op uiterlijk op zijn consult en ik zag er goed uit ( en ik was en ben geen klager )een paar mnd. geleden nog scan- echo..... genomen rug - handen- schouder en de uitslag was bedroefend , maar nu staat er letterlijk in de brief, daar ik altijd meer validerend ben,dan dat ze aan mijn uiterlijk zien , dat de dokters zich daardoor niet mogen laten leiden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): begrijpe wie begrijpe kan  :EEK!: dan vraag je af waarvoor dienen dan al die onderzoeken en kosten . als ik sommige in mijn omgeving hoor vertellen met veel minder gezondheidsproblemen hoe vlot alles was vr.erkend te worden en wat zij nog aankunnen ja dan ben ik even stil en slik  :Confused: in elk geval het verschilt ook van arts tot arts en hoe goed gemust zij zijn . :Wink:  Verlies niet de moed en kom vr.jezelf op hoe moeilijk het ook is , en ja de bazen die denken maar aan één ding ( hun portemonee) in het verleden ook meegemaakt , 2x heeft een baas een proces aan gegaan tegen mij (energievretend  :Mad:  ook niet goed vr.je gzondheid) en 2x heeft hij verloren  :Wink:  ik had wel een vakbond achter mij en hier in belgie horen ze dat niet graag -de bazen  :Wink:  Denk positief hoe moeilijk het ook heb want als je in negatieve energie zit, ben je nog verder van huis.Sterkte grtjs  :Smile:

----------


## Healthcares

@suske'52 en @albertus en iedereen die het leest .
Ik ben al geruime tijd thuis door mijn linkerknie en ik doe dus rechtstaand werk en best veel draaien en keren soms + gewichten. Echter , ik heb kraakbeenletsel en botoedeem gekregen na een meniscus operatie ( 1 jaar geleden ). Ondertss hebben ze me laten in het oog houden of per toeval toch hier en daar . Daarbij spelen ze de bal door naar elkaar van wat aangepast werk nou inhoud voor me en is mevrouw van de ziekenkas op het einde van haar tandvlees want de verzekering vind dat ik minder als 25 % ongeschikt ben of invalide ben. Ondertss Heb ik redelijk wat op papier en kan me dus gerust maken dat het idd serieus is maar mensen begrijpen niet dat je met die knie moet bewegen en dus ook al is rondwandelt in het dorp . Met of zonder pijn... , geloof me die pijn die kwam en staan blijven moest je ... !!! De vele mri's wezen uit dat ik serieus botoedeem had gekregen door te straf te revalideren .. de knie was gewoon niet sterk genoeg. Echter de specialist had geopperd om daar terug meniscus in te naaien... rarara .. de dokteres van de ziekenkas had daar nog nooit van gehoord en is bij mij ook een belletje beginnen rinkelen des te meer. 

je bent gewoon een stuk vlees en op consultatie bekijken ze die beelden is en na 15 Minuten ben je weer een maand thuis met een briefje.. . Om gek van te worden ... niets helpt dan er gewoon jarenlang mee bezig te zijn , zo simpel lijkt het me. Men probeert me van de ziekenkas te krijgen door terug te keren op wat ik heb gezegd .. en mijn baas speelt met mijn voeten door te vragen of ik nu eigenlijk wel geopereerd ben ... er hing mogelijk een tweede in de lucht maar dat is uitgebleven... en zo probeert men je uit te lokken door dingen te zeggen die niet hoeven en ben daar dus niet ingetrapt . Ik sta oersterk maar voor de rechtbank uitvechten is om ziek van te worden.. 

Dus ben ik op begonnen met een uniek omega 3 produkt dat onstekingswerende en pijnstillende eigenschappen heeft . Dit vind mijn niet in visolie en enkel van de groenlipmossel van nieuwzeeland. IK ben er nu enkele weken mee bezig en de extra positieve bijwerkingen zijn geweldig tot zover. Voor de knie maakt het mijn gevoel beter alsook de sterkte komt er terug in maar moet realistisch blijven. Door terug te kunnen bewegen kan ik weer sterker worden en moxxor heeft nu al mijn leven al voor een stuk terug op de goeie rails gekregen en ik ga ermee verder . Dit kan ik voor iedereen dus is aanraden om te proberen.

----------


## mpaassen

Dag allemaal. Wat een herkenning op deze site.... Ik ben ook al jaren aan het dokteren. Maar mijn heup blijft pijnlijk en branderig vooral bij het zitten, eerst was het heup dysplasie en nu weer een versleten si gewricht. Ik heb de fotos en scans gezien en ze waren helemaal rood van de hitte en pijn. Maar hij zei dat hij niks meer voor me kan doen. Een versleten si gewricht. Ik word zo gek van al die onzekerheid. Niet even vertellen wat ik in de toekomst kan verwachten. Ik ben zo moe van het dokteren.. Drie jaar geleden was ik een gezonde vrouw. Nu iemand die alles moet plannen om het vol te kunnen houden. Ik voel me zo machteloos en weg gestuurd. Ze hebben me nog wel even op reuma geprikt. Een versleten si gewricht kan dat.... Ik ben nu even zo ongelukkig en mijn werk is net opgeheven voor twee weken terug, probeer maar in mijn situatie iets nieuws te vinden. Ik heb deze jaren vol gehouden omdat ik dacht dat ik hier over heen zou komen.... naief

----------


## Sefi

Mijn SI gewricht is ook versleten. Het geeft me heel veel verlichting als ik mijn bekken laat rechtzetten bij een chiropractor. Dan is de druk er weer vanaf en kan ik weer vooruit. De pijn aan de zijkant van je heupen is waarschijnlijk spierspijn die ontstaat doordat je bekkenspieren en wellicht bovenbeen spieren overbelast zijn geraakt. Als je SI gewricht versleten is dan betekend dat ook dat je niet meer recht staat (slijtage is meestal ook een teken van scheefstand) en dat is een grote belasting voor je spieren. Je ontwikkeld dan spierknopen (triggerpoints). Dat zijn zeer gevoelige plekjes in je spieren. Er is een goede therapie voor dat heet triggerpoint therapie. Het is wel pijnlijk, maar effectief. Het meest effectieve om van de triggerpoints af te komen is Dry Needling. Dat wordt uitgevoerd door een fysiotherapeut die daar voor geleerd heeft. Er wordt dan met een dunne naald in de triggerpoint geprikt waardoor die samentrekt en daarna ontspant. 
Chiropractie + dry needling houdt mij op de been en kan ik ten zeerste aanbevelen.

----------


## Healthcares

@mpaasen en sefi , wat ik nu weet ivm voeding en hoe dat onstekingen in de hand werkt dan ben ik idd niet goed bezig geweest en leer ik nu uit alle macht de tering naar de nering te zetten. Lopen lukt niet meer en wandelen is uit den boze maar het is so basics dat je met continue degeneratieve aandoeningen hebt te maken ...., altijd maar dat onstekingsgevoel voelt... . Het tempert uiteindelijk wel en op lange termijn ben ik beter af met hetgeen ik nu neem . Gecombineert met een kraakbeen supplement (ook voor bindweefsel) lijk ik tergend traag nog in de goeie richting te gaan. 

Eerlijkheidshalve ... OP is op en daarmee uit. Door die onstekingsreacties voel je jezelf soms koortsig en daardoor weer ziek.. . Een combinatie van chiropractor en voeding is niet te onderschatten en zou eigenlijk al van jonge leeftijd moeten gebeuren . zeker voor sportieve mensen .

hou jullie goed en blijven bewegen...

----------


## mpaassen

Heel er bedankt voor jullie snelle reactie... Je voelt je zo alleen er in staan en als ik jullie verhalen lees dan sterkt het me dat, Ze gaan bij mij nog kijken of het reuma is. Ik stond er eerst nooit bij stil dat je ook wat ergs kon krijgen ik was nooit ziek en werkte echt 50 tot 60 uren in de week en nu vind ik twintig al veel en ga altijd door omdat ik mezelf niet als ziek beschouw, Mensen die niet weten wat er aan me mankeerd zien een vrolijke vrouw en laat ik nooit zien hou veel pijn ik heb. Ze zien me niet als ik thuis kom helemaal kapot. Ik vind het moeilijk om mijn grensen te bewaken. Hoe doen jullie dat.

----------


## Healthcares

> Heel er bedankt voor jullie snelle reactie... Je voelt je zo alleen er in staan en als ik jullie verhalen lees dan sterkt het me dat, Ze gaan bij mij nog kijken of het reuma is. Ik stond er eerst nooit bij stil dat je ook wat ergs kon krijgen ik was nooit ziek en werkte echt 50 tot 60 uren in de week en nu vind ik twintig al veel en ga altijd door omdat ik mezelf niet als ziek beschouw, Mensen die niet weten wat er aan me mankeerd zien een vrolijke vrouw en laat ik nooit zien hou veel pijn ik heb. Ze zien me niet als ik thuis kom helemaal kapot. Ik vind het moeilijk om mijn grensen te bewaken. Hoe doen jullie dat.


Nou, je moet toch laten weten dat je ondanks alles positief bent ingesteld en er het beste wil uithalen. Sommige weten beter wat er aan de hand is want anders komt het achteraf als een donderslag. Mijn ma was ook zo iemand die ons wou sparen van haar ellende en dan sta je pas echt alleen met je miserie... .

Babbel en deel je ellende , dat werkt ook positief ... laat anderen maar denken dat ze ongenaakbaar zijn. Hopelijk van wel maar zo zie je maar wie mens is en wie niet-mens is in deze maatschappij.

greetz

bert

----------

